# Lady Gaga Wore Schiaparelli Couture for the Inauguration



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2021)

The pop star sang the national anthem in the custom creation.














Just wow! She was spectacular.


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 20, 2021)

ok....


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yuck. Ugly.

Why no mask? She should have worn a mask until actually singing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> The pop star sang the national anthem in the custom creation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She sang so beautifully and looked wonderful, too!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm not a big fan of Lady Gaga, but thought she looked great and sang beautifully.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2021)

Her voice was beautifully heard by everyone....her hair I luved but that outfit she wore, yuck....should've been more streamlined
and tapered for this occasion, jmo.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I'm not a big fan of Lady Gaga, but thought she looked great and sang beautifully.


I'm not a Gaga fan either, but the costume I thought was beautiful for her as a performer and I loved the exuberance with which she sang.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2021)

*I muted it and thought she looked like a buffoon.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2021)

JLo looked smashing in  Chanel





in a white tweed coat from Chanel's fall/winter 2020/2021 Ready-to-Wear collection, teamed with white sequin wide-leg pants and a white silk blouse from the French fashion house's fall/winter 2019/2020 Ready-to-Wear collection. She accessorized the look with pearl-embellished earrings, bracelets and belts also from Chanel.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 20, 2021)

Both women looked dazzling!


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2021)

Well, Lady Gaga's outfit sure beat her "meat dress" that she wore for some awards show a few years ago.  I thought it was rather subdued compared to her usual wear.  I'm not sure what the "Swedish maiden" hairstyle was there for and the "Hunger Games" brooch was a little much. Not my cup of tea, but, hey....she's an entertainer and she entertains quite well. Her voice was beautiful and I loved her rendition of the anthem.  She never disappoints.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2021)

jujube said:


> Well, Lady Gaga's outfit sure beat her "meat dress" that she wore for some awards show


LOL, I remember that!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2021)

Not a JLo fan here but her singing voice sounded better than ever and luved her outfit.....


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 20, 2021)

Lady Gaga can sing and act. Blessed with talent and a voice. Her singing of the national anthem at the inauguration had me covered in goose bumps.


----------



## Dana (Jan 21, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS  AMERICA !


----------



## Pepper (Jan 21, 2021)

Lady Gaga is an artist always true to her art, always working toward a perfect performance in all her expression.  I adore her.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 21, 2021)

Lady Gaga, wow but that lady CAN sing!!!!  Her dress was stunning . Jennifer Lopez did a beautiful job also, and looked pretty as usual. Garth Brooks, loved his rendition of Amazing Grace. And that young lady who wrote and recited the poem?  Speechless. What talent and poise and confidence in someone so young.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 21, 2021)

The first time I ever saw Gaga on tv, quite a while ago she was singing in some kind of variety show, and while singing was fondling herself alll over, and I do mean ALL over,  like she was auditioning for a porn film. And I don’t think her voice is so great. I hate it when singers do their own “stylized” version of the national Anthem. I tuned in at the very end of her performance. I thought she looked like she was wearing a beach umbrella. Otherwise I thought it was a beautiful ceremony.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jan 22, 2021)

Lady Gaga is a performer, she was working and did a great job. I didn’t see any comments on Garths blue jeans, not that there’s anything wrong with blue jeans, I’m just pointing out the absurdity of even caring what someone is wearing.

I’m not a fan of Lady Gaga but I thought she performed wonderfully and as far as her outfit goes, I would love to be able to pull off looking half as good as she does in any outfit.


----------



## Lee (Jan 22, 2021)

The top half of Gaga's outfit was nice, not so keen on the bottom half, guess she was going for the pear shaped look.

Lopez, very classy look and quite different from her usual half naked ensembles.

Sorry, I am in a catty mood today.


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2021)

Lee said:


> The top half of Gaga's outfit was nice, not so keen on the bottom half, guess she was going for the pear shaped look.
> 
> Lopez, very classy look and quite different from her usual half naked ensembles.
> 
> Sorry, I am in a catty mood today.



Waaay too cold for half naked ensembles.  Chattering teeth interfere with singing.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 22, 2021)

sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2021)

Vida May said:


> The men's suits were of good cloth and well-tailored, and of course, men in uniforms are always attractive.  But do you think, are the men in modern uniforms as attractive as Scotts in kilts or the Roman soldier in metal and leather?


Love to see Scots in their kilts


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 22, 2021)

Judging from social media, the best outfit of all was old Bernie Sanders, well wrapped up in a heavy wool coat and fuzzy mittens!


----------



## Jules (Jan 22, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Judging from social media, the best outfit of all was old Bernie Sanders, well wrapped up in a heavy wool coat and fuzzy mittens!


Aren’t those memes funny?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Aren’t those memes funny?


I don't find them funny...not my idea of humor that is.


----------

